# Macbook Air Knife



## mr drinky (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm not even sure how I stumbled upon this one, but here it is. People cutting sh!t with their macbook air. 

[video=youtube;664H5FQPCCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=664H5FQPCCk&context=C3c2da78ADOEgsToPDskLgSQGukB8tLBcTjFIhYr2Y[/video]


k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks sharper than my mother's Cuisinart brand santoku.


----------



## The Edge (Mar 6, 2012)

I've thought about getting one of those, but guess I won't since it wedges too much.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh,and just one more thing...
There is an app for that


----------



## Dusty (Mar 6, 2012)

Send it to Dave for thinning and rehandling and I'd think about it.


----------



## WillC (Mar 6, 2012)

Mmmm Macbook air vs. Lobster?:groucho:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 6, 2012)

It's a little slow - Time to put it to the stones. I wonder what J-nats would do?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 6, 2012)

WillC said:


> Mmmm Macbook air vs. Lobster?:groucho:



I betcha the woman from Expert Kitchen would take on this challenge. :rofl2:


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 6, 2012)

Let's see you do that with your PC!


----------



## sel1k1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Why are they doing this with thier Macbooks?


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 6, 2012)

Because they can?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 7, 2012)

sel1k1 said:


> Why are they doing this with thier Macbooks?



Drugs?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 7, 2012)

sel1k1 said:


> Why are they doing this with thier Macbooks?



Because the only uni-tasker one should have in the kitchen is a fire-extinguisher. Alton Brown would approve.


----------



## BobCat (Mar 7, 2012)

It's the laser thin iknife?


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 9, 2012)

I use my old defunct 17" for throwing....love my new macbookpro!


----------

